# Senior dog has started isolating herself



## Jason Carlton (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a 13 year old Chihuahua, female, recently diagnosed with heart disease.

For the first 6 years of her life, she was an only child. Then, about 7 years ago, we rescued 2 kittens that had been attacked by a tom cat. And then about 2 years ago, we rescued another puppy that was almost dead from red mange, worms, and malnutrition.

The majority of her life has been spent on my lap, under my desk, or on the sofa while we watch TV. She's always been a daddy's girl  But a few months ago, we noticed that she's taken to spending more time away from us: sleeping in the hallway during times that she would have normally been on my lap, lying under the coffee table during times that she would have normally been on the sofa with us, hiding behind the toilet during storms, when she would have usually fought to get in my lap, etc.

I originally thought she was jealous of the other dog, but he was here for well over a year before this change began.

Any thoughts on this change in behavior? I've always heard of dogs "going away" to die, so I'm worried that she's instinctively isolating herself from the family for this reason. But she's responding well to the heart medication, so she might have another 2-4 years with us if she doesn't give up!


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your little girl. I had to leave my Chihuahua mix in CA with my dad when I moved, and those two are inseparable, so I can totally picture the daddy's girl image 

It could be that she is trying to tell you that she just isnt quite herself anymore. Though she is responding well to her medicine, her little soul might just be ready to say goodbye. 

The only thing I would say is try to make her as comfortable as possible. Maybe get her a new bed, somewhere that she can lay on that is warm and comfy. 

I have not had to deal with the loss of a pet since I was very little, so I am sorry if I wasnt too much help. I hope your little one stays strong, as well as your family  she sounds like a wonderful dog


----------



## Jason Carlton (Dec 24, 2008)

We've had her since she was only a few weeks old, and literally small enough to put in my jacket pocket! LOL It's not fair that they can't live for at least as long as humans.

From my understanding, heart disease isn't a death sentence. A lot of dogs go on to live several years after it's diagnosed; they just have to be a little more careful. I worry about her giving up hope when there's really no need for it; and I really don't like to think that she's decided that the new dog is her replacement.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Too cute  I love Chihuahuas 

Well, I suppose that as I stated before, just try to make her feel as comfortable and as loved as possible. I am not sure if dogs feel that they are being replaced; I have never really thought of that before! Maybe she just doesnt want to show that she is unhappy, she doesnt want to disappoint you


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

I would get her a heated bed, extra soft and squishy
A nice place to curl up would be good for her
I hope she is more herself soon


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

PetersGirl said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your little girl. I had to leave my Chihuahua mix in CA with my dad when I moved, and those two are inseparable, so I can totally picture the daddy's girl image
> 
> It could be that she is trying to tell you that she just isnt quite herself anymore. Though she is responding well to her medicine, her little soul might just be ready to say goodbye.
> 
> ...


I was gonna reply but after reading above, reply there is not anything I could add, at this stage comfort is good.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Heart disease IS treatable and she may still have a lot of time left, but no one can know for sure. I do know that changes in behaviour often occur about the same time they start to feel sick. You say this has been happening for a while, but the diagnosis was recent. You may find that as her treatment helps her to feel better, her old behaviour returns, but it may not. Give her what she wants, and if she feels safer/more relaxed on her own in a nice cushy bed than so be it. Heart disease causes shortness of breath, therefore lack of energy. It may simply be too much effort for her to get in your lap when a spot is available near the floor. Doesn't mean she doesn't want to be in your lap necessarily, it may just be too much for her to do.

I wish you the best with your girl.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

She may not want to jump up onto the couch/chair to get to your lap, or fight for that space. Or she may not want to be around the other dogs as much as she used to be. 

I agree, give her her own space, a nice bed and so on and maybe bring her to watch TV and make the other dog/cats give her space for that time. She may feel better with the meds and come around too.

I know my old dog doesn't mind going out with the others in the dog run, but would much rather sleep in the house more than party outside with them. 

Lana


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

One other thing you can try is smaller, more frequent feedings throughout the day . That should give her small bursts of energy and might perk her up a bit/something to look forward to.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

TooneyDogs said:


> One other thing you can try is smaller, more frequent feedings throughout the day . That should give her small bursts of energy and might perk her up a bit/something to look forward to.


I wouldnt have thought of this, what a great idea!

BTW to the OP,... I think we need to see a pic of your baby


----------



## Jason Carlton (Dec 24, 2008)

I just took her to the vet today for a check-up, and so far so good! The edema seems to be cleared up, and while there's still an irregularity in her heart beat, it's not too bad. We're going to keep her on heart medication, but have lowered the dosage, and the vet said she's OK for light exercise.



I'm going to try increasing the feedings, that's a good idea. We had been leaving dry food out all day, and then at night feeding her a mix of boiled chicken tenderloin, rice (with a bit of fiber added), and a little dog food soaked in chicken broth, but I think that I'm going to boil another chicken tenderloin just for her to eat in the mornings, too. She could stand to gain about 1/2 pound, anyway.

PetersGirl, I've tried to put a photo of her up, but I just recently moved everything over to a new computer and the pictures I have are on the old one! So it's a bit of work to hook it back up and find it. Here's my favorite pic, though:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30153309&l=07f610517e&id=1445767794


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Jason she is sooo cute! What a beautiful face! Love her batty ears 

So happy she is doing better! Just being able to lower the dosage is huge! Hooray for good news!


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe you should try putting her in your lap during the times she normally would and won't? Maybe pay some more extra attention, as well.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes, I think some quality alone time with her would be great put other dog/dogs away and just make a big deal out of her. Picking her up for lap is a no-brainer as with her age she just can't jump any more.


----------



## Jason Carlton (Dec 24, 2008)

You guys would really be surprised at her strength and agility at this age. She really has no problem jumping on the sofa, or even jumping off of the bed in the middle of the night (which is pretty high).

Until her episode, we kept her very active. We would take both her and the other dog (Bane) walking every day for about an hour, which would amount to around 3 miles. She's also been taking glucosamine for a few years, so she really has no joint problems. The vet actually thought that she was 9 or 10, instead of 13 (which I figure is a pretty good compliment).

As of last night, she came and sat on the sofa with me while I watched some TV, so I think that she might have really been feeling somewhat unloved. Just the drive by herself to the vet seemed to perk her up, and then walking that evening (even though it was only 1/4 mile) helped.

Even though it really upsets Bane, I think that I'm going to start taking her to walk around the downtown once a week or so; that would be alone time without the other dog, and still let her get some structured exercise.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

That is so great! I love the good news!! She really seems to love her daddy!


----------

